

The iPad is already roaming 3G networks around the World  - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/05/03/the-ipad-is-already-roaming-3g-networks-around-the-world/

======
FluidDjango
I wonder if the "trim the SIM" workaround (and lack of any logic-board
constrainst to AT&T) is a signal that Apple is betting that the ATT-binding is
nearing end-of-life? (A fella's gotta hope, right?)

~~~
ugh
I’m not sure the size of the SIM has anything to do with carriers. They
presumably just want to safe some space in the new iPhone. (And if you
introduce the Micro SIMs in the new iPhone you at least want to be consistent
and introduce it everywhere.) Such transitions are not uncommon – SIM cutting
was already a sport a few years ago. (You had to cut down your SIM card from
credit card size to the current size.)

That said, aren’t you Americans always gonna be out of luck? I thought the
iPad’s 3G only works with AT&T, the best you can do if you don’t want AT&T is
get Edge and T-Mobile. That must suck.

~~~
jsolson
> That said, aren’t you Americans always gonna be out of luck? I thought the
> iPad’s 3G only works with AT&T, the best you can do if you don’t want AT&T
> is get Edge and T-Mobile. That must suck.

It looks like maybe not?

The iPad supports UMTS/HSDPA (850, 1900, 2100 MHz). at&t operates on 850 and
1900 MHz. T-Mobile operates on 1700 and 2100 MHz. I don't know enough about
modern cellular technology to know whether that means they'll have 2100 MHz
towers in most or all service areas where they support 3G.

~~~
gte910h
All the reports I'm reading say you only see EDGE on it when using T-Mobile

------
gsiener
Sweet, didn't realize these would be unlocked

